
Troubleshooting obscure OpenSSH failures due to a broken firewall - fanf2
http://engineering.pivotal.io/post/ssh_handshake_failed/
======
IcePic
Quote: "Once again, though, it’s not quite OpenSSH. For one thing, our server-
side binds to port 2222, not sshd’s 22. Also, it’s written in Golang, not C
(both the client and the server)."

Makes the subject a bit wrong.

